# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Any idea's, guys???

## Total Eclipse

Right now (in the next 48- 72 hours) we are 

- Mending *(small* amounts of the guidelines), wording and making things clearer for users. Along with making sure we can keep this site active/ running by following certain rules, ect. 

- - Building a Medication FAQ  later this week. 

--- uploading more arcade games (if you would like some added post in this thread) :

http://www.sa2bexposed.com/forums/sh...-Game-Requests


--- working on twitter/ trumblr and facebook.  (promoting wise)

http://www.sa2bexposed.com/forums/sh...=1515#post1515

Okay the more important question, what do you guys think?? What would you guys like to see here?

----------


## CityofAngels

If there is a way to embed youtube vids I haven't been able to figure it out so that would be a feature request.

----------


## Skippy

> Right now (in the next 48- 72 hours) we are 
> 
> - Mending *(small* amounts of the guidelines), wording and making things clearer for users. Along with making sure we can keep this site active/ running by following certain rules, ect. 
> 
> - - Building a Medication FAQ  later this week. 
> 
> --- uploading more arcade games (if you would like some added post in this thread) :
> 
> http://www.sa2bexposed.com/forums/sh...-Game-Requests
> ...



I wanna see a section for tinychat events! I would host 'em, and prolly do what I originally intended to do with it.
You know I'm gonna keep bugging....  :XD:

----------


## Skippy

> A "Slight* derail -- sorry guys, so much going on :-)
> 
> working on it!!



Hehe, yah that's ok. I know how it is. Take yer time. =]

----------


## Anteros

*Bump*

Please make suggestions fellow Spacers!!!

What new features and subforums would you like to see here?

----------


## Parthenia

A couple days ago I went into invisible mode (offline) on the chat that appears at the bottom of the page. now I can't seem to make myself available.

----------


## Member11

> A couple days ago I went into invisible mode (offline) on the chat that appears at the bottom of the page. now I can't seem to make myself available.



You should be able to make yourself available again by clicking on the gear in the chat panel, then clicking "Available to Chat". Let me know if that doesn't work. ::):

----------


## Parthenia

> You should be able to make yourself available again by clicking on the gear in the chat panel, then clicking "Available to Chat". Let me know if that doesn't work.



   I click on the available option, but it still says I'm (offline).

----------


## Member11

> I click on the available option, but it still says I'm (offline).



I got myself into the same issue too while testing. On the right side, there is an arrow pointing to the bottom right, click it, wait for a second then click it again, it should bring you back online. Otherwise, let me know and I'll reset it on my end. ::):

----------


## Chocolate

> I got myself into the same issue too while testing. On the right side, there is an arrow pointing to the bottom right, click it, wait for a second then click it again, it should bring you back online. Otherwise, let me know and I'll reset it on my end.



I did this and it worked ^_^

----------


## Chantellabella

If your taking suggestions, I really miss the sports section from SAS. In fact, I'm in an NFL picks challenge with Cam1 and have to get my entries smuggled in by BobtheBest from now on. The sports section was so much fun!! BobtheBest built his own site in the last couple of days and sports was one of the top places.  ::):  Us New Orleanians like our football. Geaux Saints!!!

----------


## Member11

> If your taking suggestions, I really miss the sports section from SAS. In fact, I'm in an NFL picks challenge with Cam1 and have to get my entries smuggled in by BobtheBest from now on. The sports section was so much fun!! BobtheBest built his own site in the last couple of days and sports was one of the top places.  Us New Orleanians like our football. Geaux Saints!!!



Done ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Done



OOoh!!! I just this and had to go post. Like new snow!!!  Thanks!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I notice this forum is missing like a "GLBT" section on here as well as the option to show your orientation on your profile. I think that would be pretty useful. Though I'm not crazy about the GLBT with the T. I'd go more in-depth about it but then it could turn into this big thing. But you get the idea. A "gay" section yeah?

----------


## basuraeuropea

> I notice this forum is missing like a "GLBT" section on here as well as the option to show your orientation on your profile. I think that would be pretty useful. Though I'm not crazy about the GLBT with the T. I'd go more in-depth about it but then it could turn into this big thing. But you get the idea. A "gay" section yeah?



i second this, we definitely need and LGB section on this site.  ::):

----------


## Coffee

^ third-ed. Definitely need one and having an orientation thing on profiles would be cool as well.

edit: awesome  ::):

----------


## Coffee

^ personally it doesn't really matter, but I think other people might be more comfortable posting if it were members only.

----------


## Coffee

Speedy! Thanks  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Well on the "other" forum, when you were browsing it and someone quoted you, you got some form of notification on the forum instead of just an email. I think it would be good feature for this site.

----------


## basuraeuropea

i like the new anxietyspace logo at the top of the page! looks much cleaner!

----------


## Member11

> Well on the "other" forum, when you were browsing it and someone quoted you, you got some form of notification on the forum instead of just an email. I think it would be good feature for this site.



You can change it in your settings, look for "Reply notification".

----------


## Antidote

What about an Autism Spectrum Disorder subforum?

It could be added under the anxiety related disorders forum. I think it's important because it's often comorbid with SAD and other anxiety issues. And loads of people suspect they have it /or actually are diagnosed with it etc. It needs a place to be discussed...

*Edit*
Actually I think it should be called Autism spectrum Disorder / ADHD subforum because these conditions are related (most people aren't aware).

----------


## basuraeuropea

> Thanks! We are testing them out now.  All credit goes to the user  cmed, There's a few different ones we can try



i liked the one that was up earlier today better - i think the .com isn't necessary and makes the heading look more amateur-ish than it is, although the icon is fine. i'd like to see them all - perhaps you should all take a vote on the one that is most appealing!

----------


## basuraeuropea

> We are are just messing around with them, we will be making a poll of course, just side tracked doing other things right now. We have different colors, and different styles. We even have a different forum 'theme' you guys will be able to vote on, if you want it to be the new default. 
> 
> We aren't done editing yet



woo hoo!  ::):

----------


## Antidote

> That is a very good point. We are currently trying to 'shift around things' at the moment. 
> 
> Adding some, or moving subforums around.



I thought about the structure a bit, and suggest it would be good to separate the more pure anxiety based disorders from other disorders more. Like this: 

Anxiety Related Disorders (rename as "Anxiety Disorders"?)
-Anxiety (change to "General Anxiety Disorder"?)
-SAD
-Panic Attack
-OCD
-PTSD
-Other
-Phobia - (I'm not sure this forum is necessary since social phobia is in it and that's the same as SAD. It gets confusing. And I think Hypochondria and Agoraphobia could be subforums under 'other')

Side Disorders (rename "Comorbid disorders"?)
-Autism Spectrum Disorder / ADHD (Or if you like make ADHD have a separate subforum. Idk.)
-Mood disorders (this would be for depression AND bipolar)
-Personality disorders - (perhaps with Avoidant PD / Borderline PD and other subforums)
-Eating disorders
-Body Dismorphic disorder
-Insomnia
-Physical disorders

That's just how it makes more sense in my head, but I guess others would view things a bit differently. Anyway my 2 cents.

----------


## Antidote

> Social anxiety Disorder and Social phobia, even though are similar aren't the same. In some causes are even treated different. Some people with SAD, have both social phobia, and SAD. .. some only have SAD.  (same goes with the other way around).  However, I can see removing it.



I think you are thinking of SAD and Avoidant PD not being the same? As far as I'm aware Social Anxiety Disorder is just the newer name for Social Phobia:

http://socialanxietydisorder.about.c...rencesadsp.htm

----------


## Prodigy

A quote box... for some reason (might just be me) whenever someone is quoted I don't see the black quote box around whatever the person they're quoting said. So it's hard to tell what it was that the person quoted and what they added themselves.

----------


## Prodigy

> 



Nope, not on phone. Using Google chrome. D:

----------


## Prodigy

> Can you try doing a hard refresh?   hold down - Ctrl , R and Return.



Works now, thanks.

----------


## T-Bone

I don't like the "are you sure you want to leave this page?" box that keeps popping up. I don't think it's my browser because it just happens on a view websites.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

> I don't like the "are you sure you want to leave this page?" box that keeps popping up. I don't think it's my browser because it just happens on a view websites.



On what parts of the site do you experience it?

----------


## T-Bone

> On what parts of the site do you experience it?



It always happens on the arcade section, and just a few minutes ago as i was typing out a reply that i decided i didn't want to submit. I deleted the text from the reply box and it went up to hit the "forum" link, and that box  popped up.

----------


## onawheel

one thing that is bugging me is this "leave thread" pop up when I start writing a reply but then decide against it. It creeps me out thinking that it's logging what I type, or that it knows what I typed and then asks me "ARE YOU SURE?". creepy. Maybe at least make it optional in account settings?

----------


## L

Could links appear in a different colour

----------


## L

> On what parts of the site do you experience it?



Pops up every now and then for me too when going to another page but not always

----------


## basuraeuropea

> On what parts of the site do you experience it?



it's popped up for me as well.

----------


## T-Bone

Just a suggestion ... when you click on "find recent posts" on your profile...there should be notifications of whether or not there are any new replies in that thread or not. This is usually how i keep up to date on a thread instead of searching an hour for it.  Also, people may reply to you, just not directly with a quote, and i would never know it because i can't tell there's something new there.

----------


## AxS

> Just a suggestion ... when you click on "find recent posts" on your profile...there should be notifications of whether or not there are any new replies in that thread or not. This is usually how i keep up to date on a thread instead of searching an hour for it.  Also, people may reply to you, just not directly with a quote, and i would never know it because i can't tell there's something new there.



Not sure about options to do with "Find Recent Posts" on your profile (that would be a Cad or a Max thing), but maybe a workaround: If you go "Settings" at the top right of the page, you should see a list of your subscribed threads with new posts.

You can set it up so that you automatically subscribe to threads you post in: Settings -> General Settings -> "Default Thread Subscription Mode" ----> http://www.anxietyspace.com/forums/p...do=editoptions

----------


## AxS

> Could links appear in a different colour



Most likely. We'll have to see about that.

----------


## AxS

> I don't like the "are you sure you want to leave this page?" box that keeps popping up. I don't think it's my browser because it just happens on a view websites.







> On what parts of the site do you experience it?







> It always happens on the arcade section, and just a few minutes ago as i was typing out a reply that i decided i didn't want to submit. I deleted the text from the reply box and it went up to hit the "forum" link, and that box  popped up.







> Pops up every now and then for me too when going to another page but not always



It's the Auto-Save feature, I think. It seems to apply anywhere that there is a text box (replies, PMs, visitor messages). I've gotten this message too. Whether you can toggle this on or off, I'm not sure. That will be a Cad or Max thing.

----------


## Member11

> I don't like the "are you sure you want to leave this page?" box that keeps popping up. I don't think it's my browser because it just happens on a view websites.







> Pops up every now and then for me too when going to another page but not always







> it's popped up for me as well.







> It's the Auto-Save feature, I think. It seems to apply anywhere that there is a text box (replies, PMs, visitor messages). I've gotten this message too. Whether you can toggle this on or off, I'm not sure. That will be a Cad or Max thing.







> one thing that is bugging me is this "leave thread" pop up when I start writing a reply but then decide against it. It creeps me out thinking that it's logging what I type, or that it knows what I typed and then asks me "ARE YOU SURE?". creepy. Maybe at least make it optional in account settings?



It has been zapped, clear your cache. ::):

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

::

----------


## colleen

> It has been zapped, clear your cache.




 :: 


:ROFL:

----------


## Coffee

Are blogs viewable to non-members? If so, is there any way to make it so that only members can see it?

edit: you did it! somehow. thank you!

----------


## onawheel

the notifications thing is red, I was wondering if perhaps a different colour would be better. Red makes me feel like it's going to be something bad... something like light blue or green seems more positive and refreshing and would seem more inviting?

----------


## onawheel

> Can you post a print screen of this?

----------


## Cam

I'd like to suggest a student section  ::):

----------


## Ironman

> Can you try a hard refresh, the default setting should be different now.




It's a red SQUARE for me.  :Mega Shock: :  That means you could be infracted!

----------


## Prodigy

Perhaps un-sticky the threads in the Arcade section so when people post in them they get put at the top of the first page. Otherwise you have to go hunting for the thread someone just posted in.  ::D:

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

> Perhaps un-sticky the threads in the Arcade section so when people post in them they get put at the top of the first page. Otherwise you have to go hunting for the thread someone just posted in.



You can change how the forum is sorted. Just go to the bottom of the page and choose to sort threads by last post time in descending order. The reason why I set it to alphabetical was so that it's a lot easier for someone to find the thread for a specific game they're playing.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Hey how come there's a marijuana and beer smiley but not a cigarette smiley? What if _I_ smoke cigarettes but can't show it while the rest of you smoke your marijiguana? I have to, like, be excluded from the group because I choose to give hugs and not do drugs? That's not nice, I don't like being excluded for not caving into peer pressure. Sad face.

----------


## Monotony

Should attempt to add more smileys to the selection at some point just my tiny nit pick  :Tongue:

----------


## WintersTale

Is there a mobile version of the site, and if not, will there be one added? Is there a way I can access this forum through TapaTalk?

----------


## Member11

> Should attempt to add more smileys to the selection at some point just my tiny nit pick



We are, but sadly good smileys are hard to come by. If you got suggestions?:-D





> Is there a mobile version of the site, and if not, will there be one added? Is there a way I can access this forum through TapaTalk?



There is a mobile version of the forum and chat (just point to anxietyspace.com/?styleid=2).

TapaTalk is not enabled, however, Forum Runner is.

----------


## WintersTale

Thanks guys.

----------


## Sagan

I have noticed that when I copy an article say a science article for example, and paste it on the forum the images do not carry over and I have to place them in manually. At that other place the article pasted just as copied. I am wondering if it's possible to make that effective here?

----------


## Katie

> I have noticed that when I copy an article say a science article for example, and paste it on the forum the images do not carry over and I have to place them in manually. At that other place the article pasted just as copied. I am wondering if it's possible to make that effective here?



i noticed it depends on what browser you use.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

It should be working properly. When posting, look at the button on the top left corner to the left of the other formatting options. When copying stuff like that, it should be set to WYSIWYG mode, which can be changed in your profile settings as well. That allows you to copy formatting to posts.

----------


## Sagan

I see. Thank you  ::):

----------


## Anteros

*Bumpeth*

Contributions welcome!  ::):

----------


## Sagan

> Hey how come there's a marijuana and beer smiley but not a cigarette smiley? What if _I_ smoke cigarettes but can't show it while the rest of you smoke your marijiguana? I have to, like, be excluded from the group because I choose to give hugs and not do drugs? That's not nice, I don't like being excluded for not caving into peer pressure. Sad face.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

:Smoke:

----------


## theandrew

I've got some ideas on how to make it a better website.

1) Chat is not compatible with my new Ipad. It says I 'need to install or upgrade Adobe Flash Player. Version 10.2 or higher is required. Get Adobe Flash player.'

2) Is there going to be an anxietyspace.com app in the future? It would be really cool to access it on my iPhone.

----------


## Member11

> I've got some ideas on how to make it a better website.
> 
> 1) Chat is not compatible with my new Ipad. It says I 'need to install or upgrade Adobe Flash Player. Version 10.2 or higher is required. Get Adobe Flash player.'
> 
> 2) Is there going to be an anxietyspace.com app in the future? It would be really cool to access it on my iPhone.



Thanks for that. ::): 

There is a mobile version of the chat (without video) is available here. There isn't any plans for an app, but a rebuilt of the mobile version of the site including the chat will be done in the future, although there is no timeframe yet.

----------


## Ironman

> I've got some ideas on how to make it a better website.
> 
> 1) Chat is not compatible with my new Ipad. It says I 'need to install or upgrade Adobe Flash Player. Version 10.2 or higher is required. Get Adobe Flash player.'
> 
> 2) Is there going to be an anxietyspace.com app in the future? It would be really cool to access it on my iPhone.







> Thanks for that.
> 
> There is a mobile version of the chat (without video) is available here. There isn't any plans for an app, but a rebuilt of the mobile version of the site including the chat will be done in the future, although there is no timeframe yet.



I still have a flip phone.  :Rofl:   Actually, the thing was the cheapest in the list and cost me $260!  I use my dad's old plan, which I think, is like 8-9 years old.  My old flip phone was that old.

----------


## Lmatic3030

Would anyone be interested in creating voting tournaments? Like NCAA bracket style tournaments for silly stuff like best cereal or best N64 games. I think it could be a lot of fun.

----------


## cavemanslaststand

Probably have a section on schoolwork and occupation so we can share ideas on how to cope with homework (i.e. share math recipes for success, homework help, etc.) and occupation (where we share computer programs and scripts to get stuff done at work).

----------


## Lmatic3030

> Probably have a section on schoolwork and occupation so we can share ideas on how to cope with homework (i.e. share math recipes for success, homework help, etc.) and occupation (where we share computer programs and scripts to get stuff done at work).



I agree with this!

----------


## cavemanslaststand

> I agree with this!



Thank you!   Being an older member, I don't think I have much to say outside of occupation topics and some schoolwork.

Another idea == A Farewell Section for those who keep on threatening to leave or for real.  Would be curious to know why certain people disappear for a while from forums since I threaten to blow the joint every few days meshelf.  I am waiting for a couple things to happen in my life, and that's it for me and SAS and AS and Anxiety Forums etc.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thank you!   Being an older member, I don't think I have much to say outside of occupation topics and some schoolwork.
> 
> Another idea == A Farewell Section for those who keep on threatening to leave or for real.  Would be curious to know why certain people disappear for a while from forums since I threaten to blow the joint every few days meshelf.  I am waiting for a couple things to happen in my life, and that's it for me and SAS and AS and Anxiety Forums etc.



You know, I like the farewell section idea too. If we know somebody is going to take a break and why, then it would save us closing down our pages and stuff. When I thought I was taking a break, I was afraid when I came back I would have no friends. So I deleted them and I had to find them and apologize and ask them to be my friend again. I think I lost a few in the process  ::(:  

But if we had a section where we could write things like "I'm taking a break for awhile because I'm spending too much time here and not getting work done," or something like that, then it would let others know where you are. 

I think it would also be a good place for people who are feeling invisible, lonely, etc to be heard. I know a lot of times I've read where people want to leave because they don't feel they contribute or are being heard. It actually could be a good place for people to get some support in case that is why they want to leave. I was literally nuts when I deleted my friends and if I had posted in that thread before deleting everyone then maybe somebody could have talked me down off the roof. 

I'm not saying the thread needs to be anybody rescuing anybody. I just think it lets people know you are struggling. And think about it. Running away is one of the unhealthy things we all do around here. It's my first line of defense whenever I get triggered. If I read just one person's response saying "well, hurry back" or "wanna pm me to talk about it" or "we'll miss you," that might be enough to ground me. I ended up having a few friend's emails (kicking me in the butt like I needed) to slow down enough to stop what I was doing. 

I don't think I would put it at the top though where the introductions are. People just joining would wonder why we have a farewell thread. Maybe towards the bottom. I think it would also be better to hide it like some of the sections are. It's nobody but the member's business, why we want to leave. 

Also, I've seen on other forums (that are not supportive like this one), where when somebody says they're leaving, mean people say mean things like "so long!" "so much drama" and other really snide remarks. I know the people here are nice, but it would probably need to be monitored pretty heavily.........especially if two people are fighting and that's the reason they are leaving. I used to see (in other places) people just gang up on the person who is leaving. And seriously, most of the time they're leaving because of some trigger or hurt. Why kick somebody further when you can do the right thing and support them? It was definitely the bully syndrome and just broke my heart to see it happen over and over. 

Anyway, great idea cavemanslastand. Of course it's you guy in charge's decision. I was just thinking it was a good idea.

Cindy

And hey wait!!! Just because we're older than these "younguns" around here doesn't mean we don't have good stuff to say. I just brought up Woodstock and The Exorcist movie today. This place *needs* us to spread a little nostalgic culture around here.  ::):

----------


## onawheel

get rid of this? new post edit...

Last edited by xxxxxxx; Today at xx:xx xM. 

...stuff that appears even right after you post.

I dun like et .---.

----------


## Member11

> get rid of this? new post edit...
> 
> ...stuff that appears even right after you post.
> 
> I dun like et .---.



Weird, that shouldn't be coming up. I put in a fix, it should be gone now ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

An emoticon with a cape!

Er...pretty please?  ::D:

----------


## srschirm

> An emoticon with a cape!
> 
> Er...pretty please?



I second this!   ::):

----------


## Lost Control Again

"*on leave*" or "*taking a break*" is much better than "banned on request" or words to that effect!  ::

----------


## Sagan

> get rid of this? new post edit...
> 
> Last edited by xxxxxxx; Today at xxx xM. 
> 
> ...stuff that appears even right after you post.
> 
> I dun like et .---.



I noticed this as well. Is it viewable to everybody or just the user? Don't feel comfortable with anyone looking at all my edits of a post.

----------


## WintersTale

Can you buy some pizza, and share it with everybody? 

No, seriously...can you...?



On another note, what about different themes for the boards? I'd like to turn the forum blue, my favorite color.

----------


## Member11

> Can you buy some pizza, and share it with everybody? 
> 
> No, seriously...can you...?



I bought some pizza, but I ate it. :hide:  I still have the boxes though!





> On another note, what about different themes for the boards? I'd like to turn the forum blue, my favorite color.



I'll add that to my development todo list. ::):

----------


## onawheel

post edit thing is still coming up .---.

----------


## Member11

> post edit thing is still coming up .---.



Thats weird, can you link me a post where it does show up?

----------


## onawheel

> Thats weird, can you link me a post where it does show up?



I just edited my previous post up there just then and^^^^^>>>>>

----------


## Eggie Mc fly

not sure if it makes any differences onawheal I don't see the edit seems to be just you seeing it.

----------


## Member11

> I just edited my previous post up there just then and^^^^^>>>>>



Thanks for that. I've found the bug, and I'm working on fixing it. ::):

----------


## onawheel

:Celebrate:   :Snack: 

if you need anymore extension cord or different sized screwdrivers then just let me know...

 :Snack:

----------


## Member11

> if you need anymore extension cord or different sized screwdrivers then just let me know...



Just keep sending me bugs to swat. ::D: 


I took a swing at this bug, let me know if it was a direct hit.

----------


## onawheel

looks like a direct hit, nice one!!!!  :Hats off:

----------


## Member11

> looks like a direct hit, nice one!!!!



 :Oh yeah:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Neptunus found this.



Awesome  ::): 
thanks!

----------


## ev0ker

can i possibly request for a 'rocker/guitarist' smiley?  ::

----------


## Member11

> can i possibly request for a 'rocker/guitarist' smiley?



 :Guitarist:  :Guitarist2:   If you find others I'll add them. ::

----------


## ev0ker

> If you find others I'll add them.



cheers! i have found one:  can s/he be accepted?

----------


## Member11

> cheers! i have found one:  can s/he be accepted?



I don't see why not. :Guitarist3:

----------


## compulsive

For blogs. Some premade templates like anxiety worksheets? It doesn't work well If I try to copy something over from word.

----------

